# Realtek RTL8180 and kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r* problem.

## gonet9

Hi.

I have big problem with kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r*. I trying to compile rtl8180-0.21 drivers (http://sourceforge.net/projects/rtl8180-sa2400/) at kernels 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 and r1. Always I have the same error:

```
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/build SUBDIRS=/usr/rtl8180-0.21 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /usr/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_rx.o

/usr/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_rx.c: In function 'ieee80211_monitor_rx':

/usr/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_rx.c:296: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/usr/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_rx.c: In function 'ieee80211_r8180_rx':

/usr/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_rx.c:1131: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/usr/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_rx.c:1131: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

make[2]: *** [/usr/rtl8180-0.21/ieee80211_rx.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/rtl8180-0.21] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [2.6] Error 2
```

At kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r1 drivers compiles fine. Where is problem? Can someone help me? Please, and sorry about my english.. It is very bad ;(

Regards,

gonet9

EDIT: I added link to the drivers

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i see you are trying to compile the driver as a module. did you also try to compile the driver into the kernel? perhaps this solves your problem...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## IvanMajhen

This driver is not in kernel. In kernel is only rtl8187 and only in mm sources which is already ported to mac80211. For rtl8180 use this ebuild http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/net-wireless/rtl818x-svn/

----------

## labba

Hi!

I have the same problem: Trying to get my rtl8180-based card working with 2.6.22.

The ebuild from http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/net-wireless/rtl818x-svn/ doesn't work for me, the server which hosted the appropriate distfile seems to be down...

There is also a bug filed: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184974

But there doesn't seem to be a working solution...

Any hints to get this working again?

Thanks!

----------

## streamkid

IIRC, some methods, etc. were deprecated on > 2.6.22, that's why it won't compile.

I encountered this while trying to compile the module for an rtl8101.

What I did was requesting reporting the driver to realtek and they sent me back a newer version, which wasn't available at their site, that worked.

----------

## symx

Here http://patchlog.com/linux/realtek-8180-on-kernel-2623/  is how I made this work with kernel 2.6.23  it should also for 2.6.22.

----------

## guyr

 *streamkid wrote:*   

> IIRC, some methods, etc. were deprecated on > 2.6.22, that's why it won't compile.
> 
> I encountered this while trying to compile the module for an rtl8101.
> 
> What I did was requesting reporting the driver to realtek and they sent me back a newer version, which wasn't available at their site, that worked.

 

I just got a Toshiba Satellite with an 8101.  Would you please post the file you received from Realtek?  Thanks.

----------

